# How To Calculate Room Gain



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is there a such thing as a calculator or equation to estimate a rooms gain curve?

I have a livingroom connected to a kitchen with a very large opening between them, that could probably just as well not be there, and I would like to get somewhat of an estimate of what the cabin gain will be like before going much further with subwoofer planning, to minimize the ammount of eq needed.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Room gain depends not only on size, but moreso, on sub placement. More info would help

Bryan


----------

